# New pitbull puppy today pics & question



## jeepfreak (Jun 19, 2009)

heres my new male pup 4 weeks old...2 out of the litter was solid white , 3 others were blue (nice greyish blue ) and the others seem to be a chocolate blueish ....my question is would you call him a blue fawn ??? thanks


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Cute pup... But my question to you is why do you have a 4 week old puppy? That's way to young to go home!


----------



## jeepfreak (Jun 19, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Cute pup... But my question to you is why do you have a 4 week old puppy? That's way to young to go home!


the mother rufuses to nurse them & their eating soft dog food. so ...we took him home today


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Well I gotta say the breeder doesn't know crap about breeding. I would be very careful how you handle such a young pup. He is still a tiny little infant, and a lot of immunities are found in the mothers milk. Milk replacement would be your best bet, because the introduction of "soft" food should be in addition to the milk replacement. 

But to answer your original question he looks more buckskin to me


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I agree with Staffy, and wanted to add that nursing is not the only reason to leave the pup with its Dam and or littermates, dogs learn a lot of social behavior by playing with their sibs and mom, bite inhibition amongst other things, and should remain with its mom and or litter until 8 weeks. You have a very handsome pup, but he does need some special care being that young. I know there are a lot of experienced breeders and rescuers here, so maybe one of them can help you with the specialized care of a young pup. I believe one of the members (Belindabone maybe?) raised Moose from 2 days old because the breeder was culling him, so she may be able to offer advice.

As for color, I would say fawn or buckskin, but the pics are very dark, so it's hard to say.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I agree with Staffy, and wanted to add that nursing is not the only reason to leave the pup with its Dam and or littermates, dogs learn a lot of social behavior by playing with their sibs and mom, bite inhibition amongst other things, and should remain with its mom and or litter until 8 weeks. You have a very handsome pup, but he does need some special care being that young. I know there are a lot of experienced breeders and rescuers here, so maybe one of them can help you with the specialized care of a young pup. I believe one of the members (Belindabone maybe?) raised Moose from 2 days old because the breeder was culling him, so she may be able to offer advice.
> 
> As for color, I would say fawn or buckskin, but the pics are very dark, so it's hard to say.


Should you not be able to bring the pup back for another month or so, I can TRY and give you a couple of pointers with having a puppy that young. Chino was 5 weeks when I brought him home, but it's exactly my experience that is telling you that 4 weeks... Is a no no.

Puppies learn bite inhibition between 4-8 weeks through playing with their litter mates. If your pup was to bite one of his litter mates too hard, the other pup would yelp and ignore your pup. This overtime, teaches the pup that certain behavior (like biting) will not be accepted.

The dam also provides a lot of essential skills... Even taking the bite inhibition further, pinning them down when they are doing something that isnt accepted. A puppy has to learn from experience and consistency, and the best choice would be to bring the pup back to the parents, if not for 4 straight weeks, then as often as possible.


----------



## jeepfreak (Jun 19, 2009)

how about baby's enfilmil ??? to give to him also ??


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

jeepfreak said:


> how about baby's enfilmil ??? to give to him also ??


They make puppy formula, you can buy it at the pet store.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

He's a cutie for sure! He's got a lot of lip on him! Out of curiousity, how big were the sire and dam?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

jeepfreak said:


> how about baby's enfilmil ??? to give to him also ??


 No there pup should not be getting human baby formula. He needs the proper nutrients for a growing pup. As already said puppy formula would be a better choice. It is carried in many pet supply stores and also at the vet's office.

Even WalMart carries it:
Walmart.com: Esbilac Puppy Milk Replacer Liquid, 12 oz.: Dogs

As I already said on the other forum, it is sad that this breeder placed the pup way to young. Getting food from the dam is not the only reason that pups should stay with their dam and or littermates until they are older.

If the pup has a blue nose it is a blue fawn if not it is just fawn or maybe buckskin, the lighting in your picts is really bad. Can't tell from the picts. Read the color charts already posted on the forum for more of an explanation and picts of the different colors.

Best of luck with the pup. He is cute.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah, that's part of the territory when you choose to breed your dog... My girl stopped nursing the babies at 2.5 weeks... they're 8 weeks old and still in my house. You as a breeder have to take responsibility when unexpected things get thrown your way. BTW around 4 weeks is when mom starts to get TIRED of nursing... not necessarily stopping all together. Sounds like your breeder just didn't want to pay for puppy food which is unfortunate. Definately keep your little on under lock and key inside the house especially if you've ever had puppies in your yard. He should be able to go outside after his second set of shots which is generally around 8-10 weeks of age. You will need to get his first set around 6 weeks. Also you should worm him with Strongid once a week or Pancur 3 days in a row for one week...skip a week and do it again... repeat until the pup is 10-11 weeks old. You really should worm him today if possible. Don't get the crap from walmart... call your vet and request it... it should be around 10-20 bucks which will last him all the way through the worming process. When you take him into the vet don't set him down on anything especially the floor.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have raised puppies that young and it is not easy to say the least. It is alot of consistant working with them to get a well mannered dog. I hope you take the time and effort that is invovled and not decide that in 6-9 months it is not worth it. 

Please do not feed that pup human formula all pet stores and feed stores carry a milk replacer.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Neela is right! The bitch will get tired of nursing and I had to wean my last litter at 3 weeks. But that doesn't mean I give them away!!!! They need to stay with their litter-mates till at the very least 6 weeks. I think 8 weeks is a great age for them to start going to a new home. I can't even say your breeder, so I will say your BYB has no business exposing a young pup like that to an outside environment.
At 4 weeks old you DO NOT NEED puppy milk. You can do a few things, one is soak the puppy food and mix in a little of the milk (if you already bought milk replacer) so it is soft. The other option is you can use goats milk. Your puppy will be ok if he can avoid getting an illness. My suggestion is to have something like clorox clean up spray by your front door and take off your shoes and spray the bottom of them till you pup gets vaccines. You can pick up parvo on your shoes from walking in a park, dog store, or anywhere other dogs have been. 
The reason you do not separate the puppy so young is you can get behavioral issues because the puppies cannot socialize properly with their litter-mates. That is very important on learning social skills and learning about the pups own strength.

With all that said you will be ok if you properly socialize the pup after he gets his vaccines. Good luck he is a cute little bugger!


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very cute puppy!

We start our puppies on wet dog food (canned food) when they are a few weeks old, just give them a taste at first until they want to eat more, then we keep a pan of puppy food with goats milk there for them if they want to try to eat it, but what they really like when they get about 5 weeks is I get the puppy food and put goats milk on it and then warm water to make the milk, they love the milk.

Just keep people away from him right now, anybody, even if they don't have dogs could bring anything in and please don't take him outside in the grass, so many things outside. Our puppies never go outside until they have had all their shots and I am very careful about what shoes and clothes I wear when dealing with the puppies. If you take him to the vet for shots, call the vet and tell them it's a puppy and how young, they will probably let you bring it in another entrance instead of the front through all the dogs. Like our vet says, think about it, what kind of dogs go to the vets office, sick ones.

I know, I am puppy paranoid, but better safe than sorry. Good luck


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh thank you jbh38 I forgot to say I also mix canned wet puppy food with the goats milk to start off with.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Very cute pup and the pictures you have are tinted weird so it is hard to say the color but if his mask is a bluish grey color I would say blue fawn and if it is black then I would say bucksking. More pictures would be great.


----------

